# Resonate Engineering 2006 Subwoofers



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Here's pics of the XXX series and the all new MX series subs to come this year...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

sorta like the orions ??? well i think i may try out re's subs this year if i cant find me any shocker extremes for my new whip after winter


----------



## 87fleetwood (Nov 5, 2004)

A thing of shear beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 13 2005, 01:16 AM~4393163
> *sorta like the orions ??? well i think i may try out re's subs this year if i cant find me any shocker extremes for my new whip after winter
> *


No, NOTHING like the Orions...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

eeh, I dunno if im gonna run out and buy one. Id want someone else to try em first


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 13 2005, 04:13 AM~4394047
> *eeh, I dunno if im gonna run out and buy one.  Id want someone else to try em first
> *


BUT YOU'RE THE ADVICE MAN, U GOTTA BE THE FIRST SO U CAN LET US KNOW HOW THEY SOUND


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Dec 13 2005, 03:58 AM~4394103
> *BUT YOU'RE THE ADVICE MAN, U GOTTA BE THE FIRST SO U CAN LET US KNOW HOW THEY SOUND
> *


:uh: I dig new products and all, but i'll be holding back my cash just yet.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

SO DID U EVER FIGURE OUT WHAT 2 GET?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah man, I still havent decided what to run next season. I got too many ideas in my head swiming around, and not one of them has fallen to the bottom of the pool yet :biggrin:

Its funny, when you dont have money to buy subs, you know what you want. When you DO have money to do it, the decision is not quite as clear.

and well, if I dont do good next season, i'll go back to doing lolo's with hydro setups :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:0 they look like they could do some damage


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ya know, this does explain the sudden sale of alot of RE stuff used on the market. Now would be a great time for anyone looking for used RE stuff.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

hmm. i wounder if the switch to split coil is going to be better then the xbl. subs look bad ass but Ima wait on those till people start reviewing them to.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

fuck it..i already decided to buy two of the 15's way back when, lol. i'll let you all know how they are


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 03:37 PM~4396366
> *fuck it..i already decided to buy two of the 15's way back when, lol. i'll let you all know how they are
> *


Spoken like a TRUE basshead! :cheesy: 

+10


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

whats the mx supposed to be like, geared towards spl or sq?? is it going to take the place of sx or mt??-


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

I love my W7s and i know RE lovers hate JL but i think The new RE xxx looks clean, i might fuk with it.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe this is the first time LIL has ever made me stare and go :0 for real

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

How much are these gonna be? like $750 for a 15" XXX?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

anybody got a price list for those new re subs?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Dec 14 2005, 11:16 AM~4403801
> *anybody got a price list for those new re subs?
> *


There was a group by posted for them
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=223014


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Dec 14 2005, 01:16 PM~4403801
> *anybody got a price list for those new re subs?
> *


the new ones don't have prices released on them yet.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 14 2005, 01:59 PM~4403676
> *I believe this is the first time LIL has ever made me stare and go  :0  for real
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


And to think, it was ME of ALL the members here that posted it... :cheesy: 

As stated before, there are no prices on these yet and they are not currently on the website...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess next I should post pics of the new DD 99z series subs... :cheesy: 

I believe the 10" goes for $4,999 and go up in size and price from there... :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 03:37 PM~4396366
> *fuck it..i already decided to buy two of the 15's way back when, lol. i'll let you all know how they are
> *


So who else thinks they will be man enough to buy some of these beasts when they are available? :cheesy:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 21 2005, 11:59 PM~4456308
> *So who else thinks they will be man enough to buy some of these beasts when they are available?  :cheesy:
> *


put me down for a one.  i already got some cash put aside.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Dec 21 2005, 11:02 PM~4456338
> *put me down for a one.   i already got some cash put aside.
> *


just one? pffttt :biggrin:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2005, 12:05 AM~4456354
> *just one? pffttt  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha the XXX12 i have in there now is more than enough for my usage, so im sure one of the new ones will do the job, to say the least.

:0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

XXX 12 is 550 15 will be 50-100bux more


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2005, 01:20 AM~4456788
> *XXX 12 is 550 15 will be 50-100bux more
> *


source?
not doubting you, just curious.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Dec 22 2005, 01:20 AM~4457185
> *source?
> not doubting you, just curious.
> *


Scott when I ordered a pair of subs


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

are the new xxx's gonna be available in 18"


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Dec 22 2005, 05:31 PM~4462320
> *are the new xxx's gonna be available in 18"
> *


Yes


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

good lord....I think I just wet myself......and to think I JUST picked up 2 - Digital Designs 9515s


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpn_gt_@Jan 10 2006, 02:55 PM~4587895
> *good lord....I think I just wet myself......and to think I JUST picked up 2 - Digital Designs 9515s
> *


Those are nice subs, you'll have fun with them  :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpn_gt_@Jan 10 2006, 04:55 PM~4587895
> *good lord....I think I just wet myself......and to think I JUST picked up 2 - Digital Designs 9515s
> *


DD > RE


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy: 

xxx12


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

MX 12


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

btw...MX price is about 450

xxx is about around 650


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

mx looks like the orions... im sure someone already pointed that out tho...

that XXX12 is massive man... damn


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 9 2006, 11:22 AM~4810116
> *mx looks like the orions... im sure someone already pointed that out tho...
> 
> that XXX12 is massive man... damn
> *


i'm about to get a credit card ready for all this shit, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

SR 12"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

XXX 6.5


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

what's the price range on the SR's? are they suppose to be the new SE's?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

David or Scott wont sell me a few 22.1s 
mean bitches


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 15 2006, 09:46 PM~4857180
> *what's the price range on the SR's? are they suppose to be the new SE's?
> *


 No they still have the same old SE's out this year. the SR's are just over the RE's but under the SE's


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

anybody know where i can find theses subs so i can buy them


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Feb 16 2006, 02:29 PM~4860395
> *anybody know where i can find theses subs so i can buy them
> *


When you can buy them, they will be here...

http://www.reaudio.com/


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Feb 16 2006, 12:20 AM~4857676
> *No they still have the same old SE's out this year. the SR's are just over the RE's but under the SE's
> *



oh, okay... that was a hell of a jump... 175wRMS to 600wRMS, i was like "damn, nuthing around 300-400watts???"

wonder whats gonna be their pricing, if you got RE12's at $79 and SE 10's at $129 (i think) wonder whats gonna be the deal?

i just hope if their reasonably priced, they have the same box specs for the RE12's (just incase somewhere down the line i get used to the bammin behind the seats)... i just know if i change subs, they better fit the enclosures im finishing up because i REFUSE to build anymore truck wedges... pain in the ass...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

12's are out..a month till the 15's come!

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147763

got my money ready too! (well, for one at least, lol)


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

dayum :worship:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

are they for sale yet...i wasreading on another site they were for sale - $630 for a 12 shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Mar 20 2006, 07:17 PM~5088921
> *are they for sale yet...i wasreading on another site they were for sale - $630 for a 12 shipped
> *


the 12's are availabe as far as i know


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

is that a 12 in the pic?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Mar 22 2006, 11:15 PM~5103131
> *is that a 12 in the pic?
> *


both subs in that pic are 12's


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Be nice when they decide to update the website! :angry:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

If you wanna run any of the new RE subs, I hope you have DEEP pockets!

http://www.ikesound.com/category-category_id/879


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn ikesound sells them now?!?! 
the whole world is going down the tube, lol

and i thought retail on the xxx12 was like 850, not 1300


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

the new RE prices are rediculous. . .

Im glad i got my SX and my 12.1 at the time i did. 

12.1 is discontinued, and the SX is now a 620.00 sub. As an owner of this sub, i can honestly say that as nice of a sub as it is, nothing makes it worth 600.00 

Oh well, next system i go with i think ill be looking more at Incriminator, Adire, Audioque, DD, or something


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jun 9 2006, 07:01 AM~5578877
> *the new RE prices are rediculous. . .
> 
> Im glad i got my SX and my 12.1 at the time i did.
> ...


I hear ya, Next Sub i want to try is an Incriminator. Have you heard about the new Warden Series?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I knew I shoulda took a screenshot damnit! :banghead:

http://www.ikesound.com/category-category_id/879

Not even in the list anymore... :dunno:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

RE8 109.00

RE10 129.00

RE 12 149.00

RE6.5 comp 249.00



SR10 204.00

SR12 232.00

SR15 262.00



SE10 304.00

SE12 345.00

SE15 405.00



SX10 467.00

SX12 485.00

SX15 547.00

SX18 627.00



MX12 999.00

MX15 1072.00

MX18 1472.00



XXX12 1299.00

XXX15 1625.00

XXX18 2248.00

XXX6.5comp 722.00



MT10 875.00

MT12 949.00

MT15 999.00

MT18 1075.00



Unfortunately, we no longer make 12.1 amplifiers. We suggest US Amps.



Best Regards,

Holly





These are the prices they e mailed me


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jun 15 2006, 08:23 AM~5610638
> *Unfortunately, we no longer make 12.1 amplifiers. We suggest US Amps.
> *


Yeah, they quit making the 12.1's because the same guy that bought RE also bought US Amps... :angry:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

at them prices, the guy that bought RE is going to run the company into the ground


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jun 15 2006, 10:09 AM~5610896
> *at them prices, the guy that bought RE is going to run the company into the ground
> *


It's already happening...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Fuck RE
that shit is just more reason for me to buy more DD subs


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

has anyone checked to see what it would cost from a dealer and not direct?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 15 2006, 12:03 PM~5611829
> *has anyone checked to see what it would cost from a dealer and not direct?
> *


I know and get dealer pricing....... its next to impossible for the vast majority of ppl to get a sweet deal from a dealer now....

also if a person doesnt have a dealer nearby Holly will refer you to some dealer out of the OC that will sell and ship cross country... the prices suck ass


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

Well then IA here i come.................


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 15 2006, 01:31 PM~5611958
> *Well then IA here i come.................
> *


Yeah, I don't see Nick "selling out" anytime soon...


----------

